# I'm Gassy. Help with gas buildup in substrate.



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

I wouldn't poke it if you have fish in the aquarium.


----------



## LAKE (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes! Regularly release built up gases slowly and in small doses, water changes required. Consider syphoning the bubble as you are releasing it, if you are coordinated enough.

Possibly building up more right now as the natural cycle continues to establish, it should slowly ease. I like to keep some sort of inhabitant to stir the substrate naturally so I don't have to deal with gas build up and I don't have to chance releasing large bog belches. A combination of small snails and small loaches is quite effective.


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, good to know. I poked at it a little yesterday, and a few bubbles came up. I just noticed that every time a bubble came up a plume of crud followed it, and I didn't wanna stir it up too much.

I think I'm going to get them to release and then do a water change. The tank is planted pretty heavily, and I have a HOB that provides minimal filtration, so I'm going to have to take it slow.


----------



## LAKE (Jul 9, 2012)

Just another part of the learning curve. Don't rush but don't go too slow either, as you wait more gases are building up.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a generic potting soil, almost mineralized before adding to the tank, under some Black Diamond blasting grit. This has been set up since February of this year, 5 months. It has generated bubbles of gas from the substrate every day since I added the water. I keep sniffing the top of the tank when a bubble comes up, but there is never the slightest smell beyond the normal tank smell. When I drain 50% of the water for water changes, the reduced head of water on the substrate causes lots of bubbles to come up, still with no smell. So far I have had no problems with the fish, so I doubt that the bubbles are hydrogen sulphide or any other toxic gas. They are very likely CO2 from decomposition of the substrate. This may not be a typical experience, but it is my experience.


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, Hoppy. Sounds about like what's going on in this tank. My 55g dirt tank bubbles fairly often too, but it has a gravel cap. The gravel is heavier than the FPS, and keeps the gas from swelling up into bigger bubbles. I just like the look of FPS.

Just curious, how often do you do 50% WC in your dirt tank, hoppy?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm changing at least 50% of the water every week. It takes me about 30-45 minutes, to do that, plus wipe down the inside of the glass, prune the plants and replant any cuttings I want to, and pick up as much debris as I can from the substrate and from what is stuck on my mattenfilter. I use an ordinary hose, an outdoor hose bib, and a contraption of PVC pipe in the tank that limits how much water will siphon out.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I set up a tank with MG in feb also. 5 months of smelly gass (hehe) and my stump is still trying to float up when I take the big rock off it... im hoping the gas will subside a bit with time. I get pre-occupied with my other hobbys (fishing/boating) in spring/summer so I have been neglecting my tanks for a while. Hopefully by fall it will be to a point where I feal comfortable putting something in there (fish or shrimp). This is my first dirt tank and I put too much MG under my TMS cap, next tank will have 1/2 to 1/4 the MG under it... I dident mineralize or even screen it beforehand so I was expecting this to some degree.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Bubbles from organics in the substrate rise too quickly and have too little surface area to contaminate even the smallest tank. Bubbles percolating/finding a way up through the capping material or through sand leave a hole that should harmlessly close up behind them. Mounding is something else and can cause a mess. For the first 6-8 months I watch for it and release the gasses poking holes in the cap with planting tweezers. Sub mixes I have added clay to were the worst for trapping dirt burps.


----------

